# Cách cực hay để trẻ hết viêm tai giữa giảm kháng sinh



## Ovixbaby (23/3/21)

Kể các mẹ nghe hành trình chữa vtg của bé nhà em.
Bé lớn 32m, bé nhỏ 9m là bị viêm tai giữa lần 1( do sổ mũi lâu quá). Đi khám về thấy 2 đứa nhỏ bị liền 1 lúc e muốn sảng luôn. Vì cứ nghe truyền miệng là dính cái này con phải ks miết vì tái liên tục.
Lên fb mò mẫm tìm hiểu kinh nghiệm của các mẹ thì may mắn được giới thiệu về Ovix tự nhiên nghe tư vấn xong mình thấy nhẹ nhàng hơn. Tin tưởng các mẹ đã dùng nên đặt mua ovix baby xịt mũi và nhỏ tai. Kết hợp ksinh. Sau 1 tuần 2 bé hết.






Tưởng cuộc đời tươi đẹp ai dè lại bị ném cho bãi shit tiếp, 2 bạn nhỏ dính cúm A, và tái viêm tai giữa là chuyện dễ hiểu. Bạn lớn bị sốt nên em phải cho dùng ksinh 1w. Sau đi khám vẫn k đỡ, nhưng e qdinh dừng ksinh, bạn nhỏ lây bạn lớn nên e thấy dấu hiệu liền cho đi test cúm ngay lập tức. Kq + tính. E hỏi và xin bsi kê liều tamiflu(3 viên 600k). E chỉ cho uống tamiflu k uống ksinh nữa. Tai ngày nhỏ 2 lần( lưu ý chỉ nhỏ 2 lần) nhỏ nhiều hơn sẽ phản tác dụng nha mấy mẹ. Và xịt mũi liên tục. Nguyên 1 tgian mẹ ở nhà chỉ để xịt mũi cho 2 con. Xịt nước muối biển sâu của pháp xong hút dịch mũi ra và xịt lại ovix.

Bắt đầu chú ý tới không gian ở, chăn ga gối giặt giũ txuyen. Nghi ngờ chổ e ở nó ẩm thấp quá là nguyên nhân con mãi k khỏi mũi. Có khỏi cũng đc vài ba hôm lại tái, 2 vk ck bàn với nhau và quyết định chuyển lên chung cư. Trvia lên đc 5 ngày thì bạn anh hết mũi( chỉ xịt ovix). Bạn em thì tầm 10 ngày mới hết. Cả 2 bạn đều k cần thuốc tây. Hnay đi khám lại thì bạn anh tai bình thường. Bạn e thì 1 bên còn nề 1 xíu. Quá hạnh phúc luôn các mẹ ạ.






Mình cảm thấy mẹ con mình may mắn khi được tư vấn nhiệt tình và biết đến Ovix
Suốt tgian bị cả 2 bạn dùng hết 10 lọ ovix baby. 1 lọ ovix xịt họng. 3 lọ ovix nhỏ tai,

Review thêm cho các mẹ là bé nhà e trộm vía dùng imochild tăng đề kháng rất rất hợp, bé ăn ngon miệng và cũng thấy da dẻ hơn.






Chúc các mẹ vững tin nhé. Mình thấy qtrong nhất là môi trường con ở, bé nào đề kháng yếu thì k nói nhưng bé đang khỏe từ nhỏ mà đột nhiên bị dai dẳng là ba mẹ cần xem xét lại các yếu tố xung quanh nữa, thuốc chỉ 1 phần thôi.

Các mẹ có thể vào fb này ib để được tư vấn về tai mũi họng cho con nhé.

Facebook: Đăng nhập Facebook


----------



## vnloan123 (23/3/21)

E thấy nhiều mẹ chia sẻ về viêm tai giữa này của con lắm


----------



## Tiên Cát 003 (25/3/21)

Nhiều loại quá chẳng biết như nào


----------



## Tâm Phan (1/4/21)

Bây giờ cứ hạn chế được kháng sinh cho con là tốt mn nhỉ?


----------

